# Good news



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Buttercup finally got a fluffy butt yay!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yay!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Finally!😄


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Finally.


Ikr I didn’t make any blue kote thing she just grew feathers now she has more than chestnut


----------

